# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Concerns About Shedding From Propecia - What Are The Chances It Will Occur?

## tbtadmin

I have spent countless hours researching hair loss including getting bombarded by television, radio, internet, etc etc. It’s nice to be able to read a website (The Bald Truth &#38; IAHRS) and listen to someone with obvious knowledge in the field. I know you always write a disclaimer in your emails that you’re not a [...]

More...

----------

